# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  3T:n uuden osuuden varrelta

## Rattivaunu

Muutama JNo-kuva raitiolinjalta 3T, reitin uuden osuuden varrelta. Kuvat täällä.

----------


## a__m

Mainioita kuvia, kuten aina. Mitenkä ovat matkustavaiset muuten ottaneet tuon uuden 3B/T-järjestelyn? Riittääkö Kampin uusille pysäkeille käyttäjiä?

----------


## ess

> Mainioita kuvia, kuten aina. Mitenkä ovat matkustavaiset muuten ottaneet tuon uuden 3B/T-järjestelyn? Riittääkö Kampin uusille pysäkeille käyttäjiä?


Aika vähänlaisesti. Vaikka pysäkki olisi mustanaan porukkaa, ratikan kyytiin tulee yksi tai kaksi.

----------


## hylje

Merkittävä osa ihmisistä nousee muistiinpanojeni mukaan nimenomaan pidemmälle Haagan suunnalle meneviin busseihin, joita 3T ei pysty korvaamaan. Toivottavasti lähitulevaisuudessa osa 14(B):n matkustajista sekä uusia käyttäjiä tulee uusille raiteille.

----------


## aki

Tässä yhtenä iltana tulin linjalla 3T aleksilta kohti kamppia kun rautatieasemalta nousi vaunuun vanhempi rouva joka oli tulossa stockalta ja menossa töölööseen, rouva esitti mielipiteensä reittimuutoksesta erittäin kuuluvasti ja sanoi että aika moni töölöläinen on harmistunut kun kolmosella ei enää pääse suoraan stockalle vaan joutuu asemalta kävelemään. Sinänsä ymmärrettävää kun ajattelee että nämä vanhat töölöläiset ovat vuosikymmenet päässeet kolmosella kätevästi stockan eteen ja nyt kävely asemalta citykäytävän kautta stockalle saattaa olla monelle vanhemmalle ihmiselle jopa pelottavaa.

----------


## a__m

> [...]kolmosella ei enää pääse suoraan stockalle vaan joutuu asemalta kävelemään.[...]


Samaa ajattelin minäkin. Nythän on käynyt niin, ettei "stockalle" tai sen lähiympäristöön, edes lasipalatsille pääse töölön suunnasta raitiovaunulla ilman joillekin vanhuksille kohtuutonta kävelymatkaa. Mm. oma isoäitini (85 v.) ottaa nyt enemmin taksin tai 24:n (ja näistä mieluummin taksin, koska ei ole varma siitä, miten HelB:n kuljettaja tänään bussilla kaasuttelee) päästäkseen etu-Töölöstä ylioppilastalon ympäristöön.

Okei, ehkä tämä koskee vain marginaalista ryhmää kolmosten käyttäjiä, mutta täytyy todeta, ettei mm. tuo mainitsemani Lasipalatsin pysäkki 3B:n/3T:n kannalta koskaan omien jo lähes kolmattakymmenettä vuotta kestäneiden havaintojeni perusteella niitä hiljaisimpia ole ollut.

----------


## Max

> Vanhat töölöläiset ovat vuosikymmenet päässeet kolmosella kätevästi stockan eteen.


Tarkemmin sanottuna 23 vuotta. Sitä ennenkin toki vitosella (ja kolmosella yöaikaan, mutta silloin Stocka on kiinni.)

----------


## Jusa

Ehkäpä joskus tulee vielä päivä, jolloin Arkadiankadun kiskoille löytyy uusiokäyttöä! Ehkäpä sitten  vuosikymmenten kuluttua kun Topeliuksenkatu saa kiskot Meilahden klinikoilta.

----------


## hylje

Eiköhän se 7 pääse Töölön kierrokselle kunhan ysi jatkuu Ilmalaan. Seiskaa ei saatu nyt Töölöön pitkälti länsi-Pasilan asukkaiden vastustuksen vuoksi, mutta vaihtoehtoisen reitin synnyttyä se voisi jo toimia.

Topeliuksenkadun raiteet pitäisi kyllä laskea paikoilleen eilen.

----------

